# dazed & confused - icsi



## bettyblue (May 19, 2006)

Hi,

I have already had 2 failed attempts at icsi. This time I was given microgynon followed by suprecur and then menopur my scan showed 7 follicles and blood tests showed good hormone levels.

last week I was told to come for a further scan this Monday and that I would probably be ready for egg retrieval on Wednesday. i felt excited and positive. the scan on Monday showed only 5 follicles, but all still seemed positive. However, i was seen by a doctor (the nurses were all busy) who said he thought I should continue with the suprecur and menopur for 2 more days to try to increase the size of the smaller follicles, although one of the follicles was lovely and big. he reassured me that the large follicle would remain intact.

I asked him if I needed a prescription for another bottle of suprecur as a previous nurse had been very clear that i should only use each bottle for 10 days, even if there was still some left. the doctor said no and told me it was ok to continue using the bottle, which meant it would have 13 days of use.

When I returned for a scan on the Wednesday i was told things didn't look right. the large follicle appeared to have collapsed. Blood tests revealed high levels of progesterone and I was told by my consultant that i appeared to have ovulated and that we could not go ahead with the icsi.

I feel utterly devastated. i can't stop thinking of those lovely eggs and the chance they never had and i keep wondering if I have been badly advised. I am 43 and know that i have very few (if any chances left)

Might the suprecur have become ineffective and could this have caused ovulation? I would be grateful for any advice, reassurance, opinion.

Thanks

Bettyblue


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The Suprecur should not have been at fault as it is still potent up to 1 month of opening. It sounds more like you possibly need a higher amount to stop you ovulating as your own hormones have obviously over ridden any effect the Suprecur was having.
A first IVF cycle is partly an investigation to see how you respond to medication and as dissappointing as this has been, the info will be used in the future. I don't think you have been badly advised, they were obviously trying to get a few smaller ones bigger to give you a better crop.

Ruth


----------



## bettyblue (May 19, 2006)

Thanks Ruth,

problem is this was my third icsi attempt and was going to be my last. My guess is they should have given me a higher dose of suprecur, as you say!

thanks

jae


----------

